# Field Expedient Nut Drivers



## hman (Apr 12, 2015)

If you need a nut driver for a small screw, you can use a socket head cap screw as a field expedient.  The sockets of common SHCS's very nicely fit standard nuts for #0, #1, #2, #4, #6 and #10 screws (sorry, no joy on #8).  It's a good idea to drill a suitable clearance hole inside the hex head, to clear the protruding screw length.  If desired, you can turn down the outside diameter of the socket to give additional clearance.

I simply ran nylock nuts onto the ends of the screws for handles.  If you want to get fancy, you can of course add nice handles.




#1 screws use the same (outer) size nuts as #0, and #5 screws use the same as #6.  Some #6 nuts are 1/4" across the flats, so they'd use the same nut driver as a #4.  And of course, a 1/2" SHCS has the same socket as a 7/16" SCHS, so you could substitute when making a nut driver for #10 screws.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 12, 2015)

I've done that on occasion, great idea to have a set made up 'just in case.'


----------

